# Egd Foreign body removal



## dbmorris (Jul 20, 2016)

Physician performs Egd and finds multiple large blood clots in the cardia, gastric fundus and gastric body, he performs aspiration of bloody fluid and clots through the scope. Can this be coded as Egd w/ foreign body  removal; 43247?


----------



## pwright3603 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Egd*



dbmorris said:


> Physician performs Egd and finds multiple large blood clots in the cardia, gastric fundus and gastric body, he performs aspiration of bloody fluid and clots through the scope. Can this be coded as Egd w/ foreign body  removal; 43247?



i would say no. blood is not a foreign body.


----------

